# About to be a new SB owner



## 240 LTS (Dec 9, 2010)

Brand new member here. Glad to have found this site.
After all my years of shoveling, I am about to buy a snow blower.

I realize everyone will have their "opinions" on different mfg's and models but let's keep it very simple, what ones should I stay away from.

Sometimes the field can be narrowed down fast simply by doing some elimination first. Then the ones you recommend.

I fish and boat and am a member of other forums and there are mfg's that are known as lesser quality. They still work but maybe are less desirable.

Budget is about $1,000.00 max.
My friend just bought a Craftsman 208cc, 26", another a Toro 726 OXE.
I like the Toro 826 OE. It's $1,299.00 though. If it is that good, maybe I can squeeze that one in.

I only want to do this once. I don't want to be the one writing one of the horrible reviews. No unit is perfect and there are lemons everywhere.

Drive way is 30' x 50'
Dead end road in front of the house is 20' x 150'
No sidewalks.
I will help my neighbors though.
Live in Maryland. Snow forecast is supposed to be heavy again this year.

Features I would like:
Power steering
Head light
Joy stick- chute controls
Maybe heated handles. Most in that $ range have them?
26"-28" +/- width
B+S engine- Not China
2-3 year warranty
The Toro will throw snow 45'. The further the better.
Most all will be electric and pull start in that price range.

Please let me know what I am overlooking.

Thank you,
Jeff


----------



## 240 LTS (Dec 9, 2010)

Just spoke to Atlantic Tractor, a dealer with multiple locations and he said this is their most popular model.
More than what I want to spend but I only want to do this once.

Anyone have any experience with the John Deere.
I have bought other Stihl products from them. I like the dealer and the service dept if I need them.

John Deere products for homeowners: Features for 1330SE Dual Stage Snowthrower

Thank you.

.


----------



## ddrink (Dec 1, 2010)

As for Toro, I use an 1128 on occasion when I help my Dad out. The features you are looking at are really nice to have, the steering is great to have. I was skeptical of the joystick chute control at first, but **** it makes things nice and easy to toss the snow right where you want it.

But to answer the question you ask of what to stay away from, I don't really have any input for you. I'm assuming you are only looking at 2-stage blowers; the only blowers I've used and haven't liked have been single stage units. Other than that it's been Toro, JD, and Ariens, all have performed well.

Dan


----------



## CharlesW (Oct 13, 2010)

Does John Deere make that machine?
I don't think they make all of their lines anymore. 
For that matter, I'm not sure if Toro makes all of their machines.

FWIW, I have a friend that has a track drive machine with the trigger release to aid in steering. He says he will have that on any machine he buys in the future.
He also has the electric chute control and that has been his only problem. Quit on him last year, back in the shop not working again this year.
I don't know the brand.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

For $800 to $1000 you can get a very high quality machine..
avoid the $599 "entry" level and you should do fine..

My opinions..but based on a lot of research, 
and probably many/most people will agree:

Best:
Ariens (Stick to Orange machines, better than black (Sno-Tek) machines)
Toro
Honda

"More Middle of the Road, but generally good"
John Deere
Simplicity
Snapper
(all three essentially the same, made by Briggs since 2004)

Lower end, best to avoid IMO:
Cub Cadet
Craftsman
Troy-Bilt
Yard Machines
(all essentially the same, made by MTD)

Lowest end junk imaginable:
anything sold at Walmart.

(the above applies to New/Current models..some of those brand names have gone up and down the quality scale over the decades..)

Jeff,
Since you are new to all this (where I was 2 years ago!) you might be interested in reading about my research experience:

http://gold.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/Ariens/Page2.html

Scot


----------



## 240 LTS (Dec 9, 2010)

How does the electric chute work when compared to the joy stick / cable?

While all the bells and whistles are nice, it is something else that can break.

Bitter sweet.

.


----------



## 240 LTS (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks Scot, that's what I'm looking for.
You put JD in the middle. Hmmmmm.

What about buying from a dealer vs a big box store?
I'm leaning strongly toward the dealer for major service. The small stuff I'll do.

It has been said some mfg's "dumb down" or their units have "less quality" on the products that are headed to the "Orange" and "Blue" stores? That is why they sell cheaper, in volume. Any truth to that?

Anyone else care to chime in on Scot's post?

Thank you.

.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

240 LTS said:


> Thanks Scot, that's what I'm looking for.
> You put JD in the middle. Hmmmmm.
> 
> What about buying from a dealer vs a big box store?
> ...


I will chime in on my post! 
yes, I put JD in the middle..JD used to make their own snowvblowers, until 1991. Up until then they were always considered fine machines..
then, in 1991, JD stopped making their own machines, and farmed out production to other companys..Ariens and Murray. these Ariens and Murray machines were built 1991-2001.
The JD machines built by Ariens are considered fine..same as any other Ariens..but the 1991 to 2001 JD snowblowers built by Murray were *really* bad..I have read things like "destroyed JD's reputation" and other unflattering reviews of these machines..(the Murray built JD machines mave TRX or TRS in the model name.)

Then in 2004, the rights to put Green and Yellow paint on snowblowers was bought by Briggs & Straton, who also owns Snapper and Simplicity.
so now JD, Snapper and Simplicity snowblowers are essentially the same machines, but in different paint. At first I thought they might be based on older Similicity designs, which were always very well regarded..but I read they are actually updated Murray designs..which are less deseriable..
I think most people conside the current JD machines to be good machines..probably perfectly fine (and definately a step-up from the MTD brands)..but they are still getting mixed reviews..

Ariens, Toro and Honda still make their own machines themselves..
they have enjoyed a strong reputation for quality for many decades..
those are really the "top three" for snowblowers..



> It has been said some mfg's "dumb down" or their units have "less quality" on the products that are headed to the "Orange" and "Blue" stores? That is why they sell cheaper, in volume. Any truth to that?


I have some answers to that too!
its in the link I posted above..I will just go ahead and copy and paste it out of my webpage:



Scot's Ariens webpage said:


> This leads me to an interesting snowblower myth I came across constantly in my research,
> the myth goes something like this: "The snowblower manufacturers make lower-quality machines for the Lowes/ Home Depot/ Walmart market, they arent the same machines that you will find at an independant dealer."
> I have discovered this is simply not true.
> The EXACT same machines are being sold at my local Home Depot and Lowes stores and all the independant dealers.. I checked model numbers.. *all* the independant dealers have the exact same machines as the big-boxes, and I found no models that were _only_ at Home Depot or Lowes, and not at the independant dealers.
> ...


from: The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.

Scot


----------



## ddrink (Dec 1, 2010)

If I was buying new I would lean towards buying from the dealer. I had a second job working nights at The Home Depot during the winter months last year. The units get taken out of the boxes and bolted together, nothing is checked for alinment, and they really aren't even looked over at all. I would hope more care would be taken at a dealership during set-up, but I guess I don't know for sure that they do.

Dan


----------



## 240 LTS (Dec 9, 2010)

Scot,
You did all that investigating and put that *"Orange Report"* together?
Just read the first 7 pages.
That's unbelievable man!!!!
What a great resource for anyone with an older unit!!!!!
Your my Snow Thrower Sensei! 
Looks like you found a nice Ariens.

Thank you so much!

Jeff


----------



## ddrink (Dec 1, 2010)

240 LTS said:


> Scot,
> You did all that investigating and put that *"Orange Report"* together?
> Just read the first 7 pages.
> That's unbelievable man!!!!
> ...


I haven't read thru it yet, but have skimmed several pages, and already found some very helpful information. I think it would be nice if the mods could sticky a link to his site in the Ariens sub-fourum if Scot doesn't mind.

Dan


----------



## 240 LTS (Dec 9, 2010)

ddrink said:


> I haven't read thru it yet, but have skimmed several pages, and already found some very helpful information. I think it would be nice if the mods could sticky a link to his site in the Ariens sub-fourum if Scot doesn't mind.
> 
> Dan


I agree!
It's a wealth of information, very well written, not salesman talk.

.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks Guys!
glad you are enjoying my webpage! 

Its been an ongoing 2-year project to get it where it is today..
it started out as only one page..quite simple and basic.
originally I had all the info (quite limited when I started) on the 1960's and 70's machines on one page..
but then I kept getting (and being given) more information, so within only a few months I gave each series its own page, and it became 5 pages..
then after about a year it was ten pages..and just a few weeks ago I split the 924000 and 932000 series into their own pages, and it hit 12 pages!

I dont really consider it *my* page, im just the keeper and organizer of the data!  probably 3/4 of it is information that many Ariens owners have shared with me and allowed me to use, (thanks!)
and more keeps rolling in..in fact I have several new updates coming soon!
new info on the 1960 "first year" machines, and several new sets of photos and stories...it just keeps growing! 

actually, just finding the time to update it is the biggest challenge.

(and I dont mind if anyone wants to "sticky" it or anything like that..go ahead!)

Scot


----------



## indypower (Oct 28, 2010)

Check out your local dealers and buy from 1 of them. When you need service, they will service it and do warranty work on it and notify you about recalls. Bigbox stores do not do service.


----------



## MRiderLeon (Dec 3, 2010)

*There are other options for service*



indypower said:


> Check out your local dealers and buy from 1 of them. When you need service, they will service it and do warranty work on it and notify you about recalls. Bigbox stores do not do service.


Bigbox stores don't do service, but your local independent shop does. While it is difficult to get warranty work done by anyone other than a dealer, your local autobody, motorcycle or independent garage will probably love getting the work to fix your snowblower. 

Forums like this are another excellent source. If you're willing to help, you could probably find someone who is willing to show you how to fix almost anything and only ask that you bring something to drink while the work is done.


----------



## 240 LTS (Dec 9, 2010)

In my search, two things have come up I have questions about.

*1.* Gear ratio:
I am surprised how many times the issue of low gear is VERY slow and 2nd gear is about twice the speed. 
Some have said the blower, even some of the more powerful units, couldn't keep up with even 6"-8" of new snow in 2nd gear so they had to shuffle slowly behind in 1st gear that they felt was way to slow.

*a.* How is your gear ratio on your Throwers?
*b.* Is 2nd gear twice that of 1st gear?
*c.* Do you use 1st or 2nd gear? 

Yes the type of snow will dictate what gear you are able to use. i.e. wet/heavy; dry/power; old/crusty; etc...

*2.* Throw distance:
When viewing youtube clips, some will blow the snow 40+ feet, some barley 10'.
This has to be due to the RPM's of the "2nd stage" of the two stage blower. The paddle wheel that actually throws the snow. 
*a.* Does any MFG's list the RPM's of that part?
*b.* Are any units known to throw further and others, not so much?
*c.* How far will yours throw on average? Yes the type of snow will make a difference to a point.

Toro list how far they throw. Some 40-45 feet.
Ariens and Honda on youtube seem to throw further also.


Thanks


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Im not sure how useful my stats will be, since my snowblower is 40 years old and you are looking at new ones!  but I will add my machine's numbers to the conservation anyway:

1971 Ariens model 910962, "724" with original Tecumseh 7hp engine.
Unmodified, snowblower is basically "as built"..

*a.* How is your gear ratio on your Throwers?

4 speeds forward, one speed reverse.
All fours speeds are useful, but for different things:
1st gear - quite slow, only used in heavy EOD.
2nd gear - my main gear for use in snow. not too fast, not too slow, just right..used 90% of the time when blowing snow.
3rd gear - only used in light fluffy snow..used rarely, too fast for general use.
4th gear - basically too fast for blowing snow..I only use 4th when wheeling the machine down the street to the neighbors house..not used while blowing snow, but great for "getting around"

*b.* Is 2nd gear twice that of 1st gear?
not really..its maybe 50% faster.

*c.* Do you use 1st or 2nd gear? 
both, see above.

Yes the type of snow will dictate what gear you are able to use. i.e. wet/heavy; dry/power; old/crusty; etc...

In my experience, type of snow is the MAJOR factor in what gear to use,
and in throwing distance..

*2.* Throw distance:
When viewing youtube clips, some will blow the snow 40+ feet, some barley 10'.
This has to be due to the RPM's of the "2nd stage" of the two stage blower. The paddle wheel that actually throws the snow. 
*a.* Does any MFG's list the RPM's of that part?
I have seen a few numbers, but not much..its hard to find the data, I dont think the manufacturers go out of their way to advertise it.

*b.* Are any units known to throw further and others, not so much?
not really much difference between brands..the main difference is between "trim lines" within brands..Pro models throw the best, low-end models throw the worst, with a lot of variation inbetween.
all manufacturers have made excellent (distance) throwers, and poor distance throwers..(except maybe Honda..I dont think I have ever read a complaint about a Honda.)

*c.* How far will yours throw on average? Yes the type of snow will make a difference to a point.

Type of snow makes the MAJOR difference for my machine..
from another thread:

Cold powdery snow (air temp of 20 or below) - throws 15 to 20 feet..im very happy with its throwing abilities 90% of the time.

"average" snow..20 to 30 degrees air temp - 10 to 15 feet, still quite acceptable.

Wet heavy snow/slush - air temp of 30 to 35 - zero to 2 feet. 

Many machines simpy clog up and bog down in slush and cant throw it..I have a clarence impeller kit, but havent installed it..
everyone who has installed one says it improves the throwing abaility a great deal, especially with the slushy snow.

Depth of snow makes no difference for my machine..its just as happy in 18" as in 3"..
its really the consistancy of the snow that makes the major difference when it comes to throwing distance..Im confidant the clarence kit will fix things up..

Scot


----------



## trdr (Nov 27, 2010)

welcome 240LTS, the path of finding (a new) snowblower at a local quality dealer should not be real difficult for you. I probably went a little overboard in research before i bought my 2 stage to the point of losing sight of what i really wanted. i got so caught up in the whirlwind of hype ,the brochures,the sales people, the features,etc.etc. WAIT A MINUITE i said to myself, i only want a +/- 30 inch bucket,heavy duty built,and a briggs engine,and a quality nearby dealer that can help if i need it.So now here i go back into the dealer (3 miles away) for about the 10th time to look again at his hondas (to much $$$) the toros (i'm not sure why but passed on them as well) and finally settled on the john deere1130se. Its now in my second season of use and has served its purpose very well. build quality fit and finish is good , i like the fact it has the cast iron gearbox and the briggs snow max engine and has all steel constuction on the main parts such as the chute and the impellars (yes some brands have plastic ones) and the electric motor on the chute conrol is a realy realy nice feature that i thought i would not like but now i love it i can pin point *exactly* where i want to dump the snow while keeping both hands on the grips. the handling and turning of this 260# blower is easy enough for my wife to operate.All in all im very satisfied with this blower regardless of who makes them.the throwing distance is (depending on wet/dry snow conditions)is plenty far to throw all the snow in the yard where it belongs and not into the next county lol.but at least 30/35 feet average(im keeping it real here). and if you look on the inside of the chute of the john deere 1130 se where the snow comes out of the impellar opening you'll see how round the opening is, unlike the squared opening of some other brands that i've seen, idk maybe thats why it dont clog so much,maybe its how i finesse it going into the wet sloppy stuff, any way good luck to you finding your quality blower whether it be honda ,toro snapper ariens simplicity or deere remember quality and maintenance is everything.


----------



## 240 LTS (Dec 9, 2010)

I am going to look at the JD's tomorrow at a dealer.

How does the electric motor on the chute control operate?
You say you really, really like it. You do not think it is another bell or whistle to have to maintain or fix?

How does the "Traction Control" work? (is that what it's called?)
The guy tried to explain it over the phone but it wasn't very clear.

Thank you.

.


----------



## trdr (Nov 27, 2010)

240 LTS said:


> I am going to look at the JD's tomorrow at a dealer.
> 
> How does the electric motor on the chute control operate?
> You say you really, really like it. You do not think it is another bell or whistle to have to maintain or fix?
> ...


there is a small steel toothed gear attached to the electric motor that drives the outer gear on the base of the chute. when you press the button on the dash the gears move and allow the chute to rotate back and forth(only when the engine is running).it operates with your right thumb therefore keeping both hands on the handles.it needs to be lubricated regularly to ensure smooth operation. concerning that to be bells and whistles?? well, in a way it is, compared to a manual turn crank that you have to take one hand off while steering the blower with the other hand(or stop the blower and crank ,then procede) naw not me im taking the easy route here, i thought initially that the gears were going to freeze up during sub zero weather but honestly there were small ice chunks on the gear once or twice and after a quick tap on the chute to knock it off it worked well once again. So, would i buy another blower (major brand) with a electric chute control? yes i would in a heart beat.The easy steer/ traction control WORKS LIKE A CHAMP.power goes to both wheels and when you get to the end of the drive just steer it around and keep on going no triggers to squeeze like some brands do.you can turn the blower in a complete circle the outside wheel moves in your direction and the inside tire moves the opposite direction. hope this helps a little


----------



## 240 LTS (Dec 9, 2010)

If the owner calls me I am going to look at a used Ariens 926 LE
New they are $1400.00 +
Ariens 926LE - Prosumer Two-Stage (26") 9.5-HP Snow Blower w/ Headlight

It's one year old and he is asking $750.00. Near half price.
He is moving to Florida.

What do you think?


.


----------



## CharlesW (Oct 13, 2010)

Is the warranty transferable?
Sounds like a good deal whether it is or not.
Sounds like a terrific deal if it is.

Since you have been researching 2 stage machines, it sounds like just what you have been looking for.

Personally I would go for it.


----------



## 240 LTS (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks Charles.
If he contacts me I'll ask where he purchased it and about the warranty.

.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Nov 20, 2010)

ddrink said:


> I haven't read thru it yet, but have skimmed several pages, and already found some very helpful information. I think it would be nice if the mods could sticky a link to his site in the Ariens sub-fourum if Scot doesn't mind.
> 
> Dan


great idea, and done!!!!

Thanks Scott!


----------



## abumpa (Nov 21, 2010)

240 LTS said:


> If the owner calls me I am going to look at a used Ariens 926 LE
> New they are $1400.00 +
> Ariens 926LE - Prosumer Two-Stage (26") 9.5-HP Snow Blower w/ Headlight
> 
> ...


WOW, that looks like a nice unit! If it is in good shape the price seems great!


----------



## CharlesW (Oct 13, 2010)

*???????*

So.......
Do you own it now?


----------



## tfh715 (Dec 11, 2010)

So, I've been going through about the same process of finding a snow blower. Live in Central OH so snowfall varies around here. Some years worse than others though snowfall has been trending upwards the last couple of years. We just recently moved and the old drive was about 30' by 12' and I could shovel it in 20 mins even in the heaviest of snows. We now have a 120' by 12' drive with a 35' by 45' pad in the rear. I'm originally from Fairport NY where we probably averaged 90"+ a year. My Mom still runs a 40 year old JD blower that turns over the first time every winter. That is my only experience in a 2 stage machine. 

Well after much research and a bit of running around I decided on a Snapper model M1227E. I was at a local dealer looking at that and a Toro 726 OE. The shop is 35 yrs locally owned with no salesmen, just the owner and his wife and a repair staff. After going back and forth between the 2 it really came down to the repair guys and their opinion over the durability of the 2 machines. Not that they knocked the Toro it was that they all own Snapper equipment and find it to be of quality manufacture.

I did not like seeing that the Snapper was put up as a middle of the road buy. Though after reading on I was encouraged to see that no-one really dogged it, it just wasn't their first choice. My main concerns were going with a local dealer, a quality machine and a reasonable price. I guess only time will tell on my purchase. Considering that we only get about 30" a year here it should last for years with regular maintenance. 

So did you buy the machine 240LTS


----------



## 240 LTS (Dec 9, 2010)

I sent two emails responding to the add and they have gone unanswered so far.
I'll post a little later about my "shopping" around today at the dealers.


----------



## 2cycled fruitcake (Oct 5, 2010)

ditto great story, 
i have an uncle who has 2 of those gotten from county parks he worked for,still runng
still in great shape


----------



## trdr (Nov 27, 2010)

hi tfh715,way to go on your purchase,do a reality report when you can. i hope the blower works well for you.One note that i can think of is you say the small dealer has been there 35 years ,you might want to have a backup plan just in case. and dont worry about the "middle of the road" issue. keep it well maintained and good luck


----------



## CharlesW (Oct 13, 2010)

240 LTS said:


> I sent two emails responding to the add and they have gone unanswered so far.
> I'll post a little later about my "shopping" around today at the dealers.


Seems like the $750 Ariens guy is playing with you.
Was this a Craig's List item?
As I have mentioned before, there's a lot of scamming going on with both Craig's List and eBay items.

Old, overused, true!
If it seems too good to be true, it probably is.

Hope it works out for you, but I would be careful in your dealings with the seller.


----------



## 240 LTS (Dec 9, 2010)

The Ariens saga continues:

I sent another email this morning at 8:50.
Got back from church and he had answered leaving his phone number.
11:20am I spoke to the guy and scheduled to meet him at 1:00pm today.
11:30am, YES, 10 minutes later, the seller called back and told me another person that was interested just called him back and said he would take it and is scheduled to meet at 3:00PM. 

I told him if the deal falls through to call me back.



.


----------



## CharlesW (Oct 13, 2010)

Tough break.
It almost seems like the first email contact should have taken precedence. It wasn't your fault he didn't get back to you.
Of course, there's always the possibility that the other buyer contacted him first.
Anyway, I guess all you can do is move on.

FWIW, check a local independent dealer for used machines. I very nearly purchased an Ariens that was two years old and looked new.
Not all dealers will rip your head off.


----------



## trdr (Nov 27, 2010)

hey 240LTS if you miss that one, oh well, somewhere out there in snowland there is a snowblower waiting for you. lol


----------



## tfh715 (Dec 11, 2010)

Looks like I may find out later today. We have about 2" on the ground and it's still coming down. Probably will have to hit it tonight. Merry Christmas!


----------



## 240 LTS (Dec 9, 2010)

Do all the Ariens have the Tecumseh engines?
They are out of business,right?
How will that affect the owners down the road?


.


----------



## 240 LTS (Dec 9, 2010)

I saw this over on the New Members board.

http://www.snowblowerforums.com/forum/new-member-introductions/66-first-snowblower.html

Quote:
Originally Posted by *jhorwitz*  
_You should be aware that, at least as of last winter when I was working on my snowthrower's SnowKing engine, Tecumseh was out of business and some parts were scarce, especially carburetors.

I haven't followed up since about February, but it might be something to plan for ahead of time (such as checking out where parts can be obtained before you really need them in a hurry)._

Tecumseh was purchased by CPC in Janesville, WI. My understanding is they bought the remaining inventory and are currently back in production for replacement parts. 

VINTAGE PARTS & HOFFCO/COMET Certified Parts Corporation has Your Parts Cart for WetBikes, SurfJets, ATV's, PWC's, Mini-Bikes, Go-Karts, RV's, UTV's and Snowmobiles! OEM, aftermarket, and hard to find parts for


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

240 LTS said:


> Do all the Ariens have the Tecumseh engines?
> They are out of business,right?
> How will that affect the owners down the road?
> 
> ...


Not anymore..
Tecumseh was the major snowblower engine supplier for the first 50 years of snowblowers, until 2 years ago..2009 model year machines (winter of 2008-2009) was the last season for Tecumseh engines..

For the last two years engines have been either Briggs & Stratton, or one of several flavors of Chinese-made engines..and at least half the Briggs engines are also made in China..so in only 2 years we have gone from probably 90% of snowblowers being 100% American made (machine and engine both) to probably less than 50% being all Amercian made..
and expect that ratio to continue to fall..

From what I have been able to determine (research is still ongoing) the only American made engines still used on current snowblowers are Briggs & Stratton 305cc and 342cc engines..which are larger engines.
ANY other engine except those two on a current model snowblower is likely to be a Chinese engine..
(not that that is *always* bad..some Chinese engines are fine! there is a HUGE quality range..and right now its still hard to know what is what..)

Honda engines I think are still made in Japan..
and there are a few Taiwan made engines..but for the most part, its becoming mostly Chinese production..

see here for more details:
- The Best Snowblower & Lawnmower Forum - View topic - Continued infiltration of Chinese engines.

as far parts supply for Tecumseh engines..I dont see it as a problem..
there are SO many millions of Tecumseh engines out there, that parts should still be easy to get for decades to come..and some company (see post above this one) is already the supplier for Tecumseh parts..
So I would have no qualms about buying a used machine with a Tecumseh engine on it..in fact, the way things are going with engines these days, I might consider a 5-year old machine with a Tecumseh engine to be a *better* deal than a new machine with a lower-end Chinese engine on it..

Its been a downhill slide in engine quality for the last 10 years or so..and we haven't hit bottom yet..

Scot


----------



## zeddy (Dec 12, 2010)

sscotsman said:


> Not anymore..
> Tecumseh was the major snowblower engine supplier for the first 50 years of snowblowers, until 2 years ago..2009 model year machines (winter of 2008-2009) was the last season for Tecumseh engines..
> 
> For the last two years engines have been either Briggs & Stratton, or one of several flavors of Chinese-made engines..and at least half the Briggs engines are also made in China..so in only 2 years we have gone from probably 90% of snowblowers being 100% American made (machine and engine both) to probably less than 50% being all Amercian made..
> ...


Just a note, I have a 305cc AMERICAN made Briggs and Stratton but beware they do also have a chinese made 305cc, I have seen the two running side by side and the Chinese one is much louder and finicky to start. Both of which are avail on 2010 model line snowblowers.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

zeddy said:


> Just a note, I have a 305cc AMERICAN made Briggs and Stratton but beware they do also have a chinese made 305cc, I have seen the two running side by side and the Chinese one is much louder and finicky to start. Both of which are avail on 2010 model line snowblowers.


wow, thanks Zeddy, good to know..

I have been attempting to document engines for my Ariens page..
but its VERY difficult to get reliable data..
because of course the engine manufacturers dont exactly go out of their way to promote production (and jobs) going to China..so its quite difficult to find out specifics..

Scot


----------



## zeddy (Dec 12, 2010)

sscotsman said:


> wow, thanks Zeddy, good to know..
> 
> I have been attempting to document engines for my Ariens page..
> but its VERY difficult to get reliable data..
> ...


I guess if they get an order big enough they will make them however the customer wants and if they want them to cut corners to get the price into the target range. Making it impossible to have a definitive reference site!

If Walmart wants ariens(or B&S or whoever) to make a cheap machine (I hope they wouldn't sellout) they would then if that order gets cancelled halfway, who knows what they would get rebranded as?


----------



## 240 LTS (Dec 9, 2010)

So how do you know?
If it were made in America one would think they would be blowing their horn loud and clear.

I guess the answer is, "You don't know".

.


----------



## zeddy (Dec 12, 2010)

240 LTS said:


> So how do you know?
> If it were made in America one would think they would be blowing their horn loud and clear.
> 
> I guess the answer is, "You don't know".
> ...



I guess some parts could be made in china, Mine has a decal on it that says Made in the USA of usa and global parts( I would assume that means some if not all parts could be made in china)
The other motor said very clearly made in china. I noticed right away the fit and finish seemed poorer ect combined with the extra noise from rattles ect.

Ultimately I don't care if the motor was made in the south pole, as long it is quiet and durable, and I have been told the snow series ones are that


----------



## 240 LTS (Dec 9, 2010)

After looking all this time, calling and emailing owners of used single and two stage units, with little or no call backs, I ended up getting a new Toro single stage with the 2 year warranty, the same model I borrowed last year in the two record snow falls we had. 
It was more work then a two stage would have been but a ****-of-a-lot less then shoveling!

Surprising to me the Toro two cycle oil has fuel stabilizer in the oil already.
I'll start with that during the warranty period.

My search is over till next spring when I may find an inexpensive two stage, maybe.





.


----------



## trdr (Nov 27, 2010)

hey 240LTS way to go on that toro purchase they are among the best performing singles on the market, I've owned one and with a minimum of maintenance and HEAVY use it performed very well(my son owns it now and using it on his snowplowing customers) my dad has owned 2 toro singles, my sister has one and they really do well. I'm still thinking that i should have bought another toro single rather than the 30" wide 2 stage i now own. in fact what i'd like to do is grab dads new toro single stage and pair it up with my 2 stage on the eod stuff and just see the actual differences in performance. anyway good luck with your toro.


----------



## butchf (Dec 15, 2010)

240 LTS said:


> Do all the Ariens have the Tecumseh engines?
> They are out of business,right?
> How will that affect the owners down the road?
> 
> ...


Tecumseh is not out of business but sold to Bombardier. Parts are now about 30% more than they were before the purchase and a little more difficult to find. I think this will be a temporary situation until the new corporate owners get a handle on the business. During the transition period, Tecumseh reduced inventories to better the balance sheet. This created a slight shortage and increase in pricing. Bombardier is a premier engineering and manufacturing corporation involved with everything from aircraft to snowmobiles( Ski Doo). 
My understanding is that all consumer warranted machines are protected and should not be affected by the transition.
I have seen a small issue with manufacturing and distribution of repair parts, but again I think this is a transition issue that should settle out in time.


----------



## 240 LTS (Dec 9, 2010)

trdr said:


> hey 240LTS way to go on that toro purchase they are among the best performing singles on the market, I've owned one and with a minimum of maintenance and HEAVY use it performed very well(my son owns it now and using it on his snowplowing customers) my dad has owned 2 toro singles, my sister has one and they really do well. I'm still thinking that i should have bought another toro single rather than the 30" wide 2 stage i now own. in fact what i'd like to do is grab dads new toro single stage and pair it up with my 2 stage on the eod stuff and just see the actual differences in performance. anyway good luck with your toro.


I looked at everything from used $150.00 singles all the way up to the JD 1330 for $1500.00.
I knew that was way more then I needed, price and size wise so when I made no headway on the used market I just became more realistic and got the new single stage. Toro has a great reputation and the one I used last year worked as hard as I did and never missed a beat.
Nice to know the shoveling will be at a minimum in the future. 



.


.


----------



## CharlesW (Oct 13, 2010)

What model did you end up with?
Also, you need to update your signature.


----------



## zeddy (Dec 12, 2010)

we haven't really got any snow to speak of this year, and the two stage I bought I think is way overkill for my area, I wonder if I should have bought a single stage toro. Easier to store and the inch or two at a time it would handle better than my big two stage!


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

I have 2 Toro single stages my power lyte and my S-200 and they get used the most, great little blowers and the get down to the pavment and then I put salt down and wala I have the cleanest driveway in the neighbor hood.


----------



## 2cycled fruitcake (Oct 5, 2010)

gettying some snow now, the single stage atlas is a good little helper
i think all toll from 5-7" today


----------



## CharlesW (Oct 13, 2010)

zeddy said:


> we haven't really got any snow to speak of this year, and the two stage I bought I think is way overkill for my area, I wonder if I should have bought a single stage toro. Easier to store and the inch or two at a time it would handle better than my big two stage!


Relax and enjoy your new machine.
You are having a classic example of "Buyer's Remorse". 
Some day when you are blowing away a 2'+ snowfall with 4' drifts, You will be saying, "Man, am I ever glad I didn't buy one of those single stage Toros".

Just a piece of advice, (Which I know you didn't ask for), do your research before you buy.
Once the purchase is made, don't continue to check prices or make comparisons. You made a decision based on what you felt you wanted and for you, it was probably the right one.


----------



## zeddy (Dec 12, 2010)

CharlesW said:


> Relax and enjoy your new machine.
> You are having a classic example of "Buyer's Remorse".
> Some day when you are blowing away a 2'+ snowfall with 4' drifts, You will be saying, "Man, am I ever glad I didn't buy one of those single stage Toros".
> 
> ...


Actually thats really good advice, cuz right after you buy something the price drops and you get pissed!

Well we actually got snow last night, not like you guys but 8" is still better to blow than shovel! Looks like we will be hovering right around freezing so rain or snow for the rest of the week. I guess Im headed out to try out the new machine!


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

Well as far as the northeast we are getting pounded and I have not even began to go out just yet, plus I am suppose to work tonight at the airport.


----------

